# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  BlessU-2, robot priest, Evangelical Church, Hesse and Nassau, Germany

## Airicist

BlessU-2, robot priest

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Installation "BlessU-2" / LichtKirche Wittenberg (Segensroboter / Blessing Robot)

Published on May 17, 2017




> An Experiment: The Blessing Robot is part of the presentation "Moments of Blessing" at Wittenberg near the "Lightchurch". It provokes diskussions about the meaning of blessings in a modern world, the challenges for the church an the future of digitalization.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Robot Priest Called 'BlessU-2' Grants Automated Blessings In Germany"
The robot priest is being met with mixed reactions by worshippers at a church in Germany.

May 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Would you pray to the Robo Priest?

Published on Jun 6, 2017




> Would you be satisfied with a blessing from a robotic priest? What if it spoke 4 different languages and could print out the blessing for you? Is this too far, or just the commentary needed? Kim breaks it down. 
> 
> "Would you believe in a blessing from a robot priest?
> The Guardian is raising the question with a story about a robot priest in Wittenberg, Germany. The robot, aptly named BlessU-2, provides blessings in five languages and recite biblical verses, according to the Guardian’s report. It isn’t being implemented as a replacement for priests yet, but in the very town where Martin Luther launched the Protestant Reformation 400 years ago, his mechanical successor is meant to provoke discussion about whether machines have a place within the clergy."

----------

